# Handgun recomendation for IDPA



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking for a 9mm for pistol competition. The main one i am looking at is the FN FNX 9. I would like to know about some other guns that are in this price range. I will say that i do not like Glocks. Thanks in advance for any recomendations.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I've had great luck with my Sig Pro SP 2022 in 9mm. It is accurate, has a smooth DA/SA trigger, great sights, good balance, is a breeze to field strip and can be found for under $500. 

I purchased an FNP-9 for my wife. We both liked the gun a lot, but we both preferred the Sig. It is just a better gun. 

Ironically, I sold our FN to a guy for IDPA. 

The CZ 75 SP-01 is an excellent 9mm as well. The S&W M&P and Springfield XDm are excellent guns too.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

cts4223 said:


> I am looking for a 9mm for pistol competition. The main one i am looking at is the FN FNX 9. I would like to know about some other guns that are in this price range. I will say that i do not like Glocks. Thanks in advance for any recomendations.


I would seriously check out the Springfield Armory 9MM 5.25 Competition model ($683 at Buds Guns http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/77446/Springfield+9mm+5.25+COMPET+Black). It was designed for IDPA type competition shooting from the ground up. And it comes with a host of very useful accessories. 19+1 for capacity. Not to shabby! Here are some video reviews on it. *I WANT THIS GUN !* For more vids on this gun go to youtube and do a search on the Springfield Armory XDm 9mm 5.25 Competition.

Don <><

Springfield Armory's XDM 5.25 Competition Series - YouTube

Springfield XDm 9mm 5.25 - YouTube


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&w m&p.....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ruger SR9.......


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys these ahve all been really helpful so far


----------

